# Murphy



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

My Murphy cannot walk very well anymore. He is 100 pounds (chow rottie mix I found when he was a puppy); he is now almost 14 years old. Because of his size, we help him up with a sling and have puppy paws pads on his feet. However, starting last week, we cannot always get him up without sliding him on the floor to a step in the Florida room which he then uses to stand up. Murphy has to lie down to drink water - we bring him the water and he also lies down to eat - basically he cannot stand. Once Murphy is in the back patio he urinates and can go "potty" if he is able to walk a little - he cannot really bend to go "potty". His time outside is limited to a few minutes but he does lie down and enjoys the outdoors for awhile until we bring him in again. Do any of you have suggestions as to how we can make Murphy more mobile? He is not in pain that I can tell and sleeps most of the time but Allie and Ziggy stay by his side alot and we talk to him alot. 
Thank you.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Mary Lou,

Some dogs are very stoic when it comes to pain ... has your vet x-rayed him ... if so what were the results?

Have you tried giving him any medications for pain? Something for arthritis like adequan injections? 

It could also be a problem with his discs, back, etc.

There's also polymyositis, a muscle wasting disease which slowly takes away their ability to walk. 

I don't know much about health issues of Rotties or Chows, but is it possible Murphy could have DM which is a slow, progressive debilitating disease that appears to be pain free. 

SENDING LOTS OF HUGS AND WELL WISHES TO MURPHY!!!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't know much about mobility. But I agree with arcyrest about taking Murphy to the vet and seeing if you can find some anti inflammatory or arthritis medication.

There are also doggy wheelchairs (I've seen a GSD in our neighborhood use one). It seems to me at least that cannot get much exercise so I don't know if this will help him with everyday stuff. 

I don't mean to be harsh at all. But how is his life otherwise? It's nice to hear that he is able to enjoy the outdoors a little, sleeps comfortably and has side by side companions looking out for him 

I wish Murphy all the best and hope he he is able to stand freely again.


----------



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

Murphy was at the vet for two days in at the end of July - we had to put him there because the tile floors came up and had to be replaced. He had blood work, was examined, bathed, clipped and kept in a very large kennel - he was walking much better then but it took two attendants to get him out and about. His x-rays showed severe degeneration of knees, elbows, etc. Since mid August he is much worse and I have talked to the vet every week. Murphy does look around, barks at things and generally seems not at all in pain. My vet suggested pain medication some time ago but in the past six months, he agreed with me that it was not necessary. My GSD Irk had DM and he did well on Rimadyl (this was several years ago) but I do not get the feeling pain medication would help Murphy,

I am afraid to take him to the vet office because I think they would tell me to let him go and I do not think either Murphy or I are ready to let go. I am going to ask the vet about polymyositis as he has become so much worse in the past 4 weeks.

thank you for all of your thoughts. BTW - one of us is always here with Murphy in addition to his canine companions.


----------



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ziggy and Allie woke me up at 4AM and Murphy was lying in his own feces - severe 
diarrhea 
- I cleaned up everything; we got Murphy outside and I bathed him on the pool deck - he is now in the Florida Room and seems comfortable. Am going to take him to Dr. Bailey on Thursday (Dr. B will not be in until Thursday) for an evaluation. The smell of the feces (really awful) indicates, to me, that something is wrong internally.

Thank you again for all of your suggestions.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope you get some answers on Thursday. Until then, keep your chin up. Prayers for Murphy.


----------



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

Please send thoughts Murphy's way - he is going to see Dr. B at 10:30 Friday - for the past two days he has been much better - walking very little but a firm stool - it will be a struggle to get him to the car but I have hope the something can be done be make Murphy walk better and stop losing weight.


----------



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

Murphy left me on 10/1/12. I cannot stop crying. My goal for
Murphy was to make it through election night 2012 however, he just could not walk at all and on Monday a.m., we took him to the doctor. He was carried in on a stretcher. Dr. B. said I could keep him a few more weeks but there was nothing he could do to restore Murphy’s mobility. Part of me want to keep Murphy, part of me said it was time to let Murphy go with some dignity. 

I found Murphy along side of the road on 2/23/1999; he was about 4 months old. Murphy was a great puppy and beautiful dog. Murphy was my best friend. I do not want to offend anyone but the story of Murphy and me is a political story and would be in complete if I could not tell it how it was. In 2000, during the Bush theft of the 
election, I was incredibly devastated and wanted to leave the country. However, I had my Murphy and with him at my side, I worked with several other people online to create a website to help organize against the Bush coup. Murphy never left my side during many late nights working on the counter coup movement and truly was a cyber dog. He
also stayed with me through a very dark time after Hurricane Katrina and Hurricane Wilma when I lost Sunshine. Murphy would sleep on the floor next to me and be my guardian on long walks during the night for the three weeks when we were
without power and could not sleep after Hurricane Wilma - those are only two of the thousands and thousands of things my Murphy did with me.

In 2008, Murphy did the samething - in fact the team leader on the Obama campaign was the person who helped me get Murphy in my car when I found him - she did not know until then what happened to Murphy and Murphy became a campaign office story and was able to visit the the office. Again, he stayed with me through long days working on the campaign.

Murphy never was a friendly dog and did not like leaving his home so I am glad he got to spend his whole 14 years in the same house and enjoy the same large yard though he was truly a indoor dogs. 

Murphy will be in my heart forever. It was so hard to let go - so very hard.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss..I hope you will find peace soon..Blessings..jan


----------



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you. Murphy was always my "Rock" and I feel so lost. Cannot stop thinking just maybe he could have had hospice care for a little longer. So hard to know.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so sorry for your loss, you have many beautiful memories of him that I hope will help you thru


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am also sorry for your loss of Murphy. It certainly sounds like Murphy had an amazing life and you both had a special friendship.


----------



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you. Murphy was raised by my two GSD girls, Riley and Sunshine. He was my solid guy and was the most beautiful dog physically and spiritually with a chow chow tail that was a work of art and beautiful rottie face. Murphy never wanted to leave the house and home was so important to him. It took one year to be able to get him to go out the front door with tricking him. Whatever happened to Murphy before he was dumped was obviously terrible. 
Murphy and I really had a life together and grew old together - it is so difficult without him. I appreciate your comments.


----------

